# easton 90slx clincher



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

I am looking for good quality reliable wheels for training .I weigh about 90 kg<200 lbs >The easton appear good value and well specced
?reliability ./spokes etc
My bike is a C50 and have reynolds stratus dv 46 tubular for most rides which have proven to be a great wheelset .After a recent large glass ripped my back tyre and defeated my normal vittoria pit stop repair kit in a can .I feel a set of clinchers for training rides may be more sensible 
Alternatives if not held in high regards appreciated


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Possibly you might want to look at the Easton SL - same price as the SLX - if you weigh 90 kg, it might be a better option for you. Check out the Easton Orion II, too. The main thing I don't like about American Classic wheels (clincher rims), is that they specify you can't pump up a tire over 120 psi (pounds per square inch). 120 psi is close to 8.4 bar. Every tire I have (except for a GP 4000) has a maximum pressure over 120 psi.

I'm very impressed with Easton/Velomax hubs.

You might want to check out Ritchey wheels - I prefer the WCS (the highest quality) range. One thing I like about Ritchey rims, the rear rim is often OCR (off-center rim), and they have a better quality control on their rims and hubs than Velocity (rear Aerohead OC - off-center). 

I would not get a rear wheel than has less than 24 spokes, I can live with 20 spokes only if they're bladed or oval, or if they are very high quality and won't go out of true during a long ride.


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the easton ea90 aero wheelset and I've only put on about 100+ miles but so far..awesome..I'm about 190 lbs and they are built well..very good in the wind!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

marco1910 said:


> I have the easton ea90 aero wheelset and I've only put on about 100+ miles but so far..awesome..I'm about 190 lbs and they are built well..very good in the wind!


I'd have to agree, the SL's would be best for over 185. Those are the ones I'm drooling over too, and I'm almost 200.

Lou


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*At your weight*

Those Easton SlX's will be twisting like a pretzel. You need the Sl's.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a couple of friends who are over 190 lbs who like the Velomax/Easton Ascent & Ascent II. Of course, both are not gear-mashers - specifically, they are weekend bikers maybe with at most two days in the week, for about two-plus or less hours.


----------

